# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  الفقاعة الاقتصادية...اقتصاد الفقاعة

## علي الشعيبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كما تلاحظون او تتابعون هذه الايام ان اسعار الذهب بلغت ارقاما قياسية
وبالاستماع لبعض التحليلات الاقتصادية كان هناك راي يقول انها مجرد فقاعة اقتصادية
استوقفني هذا المصطلح
"فقاعة اقتصادية"
بحثت عن المفهوم واليكم التوضيح

الفقاعة هي ازدهار حالة اقتصادية غير مستدامة تشهد تضخما  جامحا للأسعار ( 
السلع , الأسهم و العقارات ) تنهار يتبع ذلك الدخول في  مرحلة ركود 
اقتصادي, "وحدوثها (الفقاعة) يتطلب شرطين اساسيين ارتفاع قيم  وأسس 
(Fundamentals) لا يمكن تحملها" (جيم تيللر) وتعد فقاعة زهرة التوليب  التي
 حدثت في هولندا ما بين 1635م-1637م الاولى, لكن الأشهر حدثت في عام  1720م
 وتعرف باسم فقاعة بحر الجنوب وكانت بسبب المضاربة على أسهم الشركة  (بحر 
الجنوب) التي أسسها مكلف الحكومة البريطانية بإدارة شئون الخزنة  اللورد 
روبرت هارلي عام 1711م لتحويل مبلغ 10 ملايين جنيه من ديون الحرب  الى أسهم
 في مقابل ذلك تحصل شركة بحر الجنوب على فائدة سنوية (6%) الى جانب  احتكار
 التجارة مع المستعمرات الاسبانية في أمريكا الجنوبية, وقد ادى ذلك  الى 
ارتفاع قيمة السهم خلال شهرين من 300 جنيه (شهر ابريل) الى أكثر من ألف  
جنيه في شهر يونيه على أمل الحصول على أرباح مجزئية من عقد احتكار التجارة 
 مع أمريكا الجنوبية, وقد كان احد اشهر الخاسرين في فقاعة بحر الجنوب  
العالم اسحاق نيوتن الذي قال مقولته المشهورة بعد ان خسر ثروة تقدر بحوالي 
 عشرين الف جنيه " يمكنني ان احسب حركة النجوم, ولكن ليس جنون (Madness)  
الناس". 

في بداية السبعينيات الميلادية (15 اغسطس 1971م) بعد ان اوقف الرئيس نيكسون
  صرف الذهب مقابل الدولار بدا الاقتصاد الامريكي سلسلة من الفقاعات  
الاقتصادية لم تنتهِ حتى الآن يخرج من فقاعة ليدخل في اخرى وأصبح اقتصادا  
يعتمد على الفقاعة أكثر من اعتماده على الدورة الاقتصادية الاعتيادية وهي  
لفترة ما بين التوسع (النمو) والانكماش (الركود) بعد فقاعة أسعار النفط  
والسلع في السبعينات الميلادية وفقاعة الادخار والقروض (S & L) في  
الثمانينات الميلادية, شهد منتصف التسعينيات الميلادية بداية فقاعة شركات  
الانترنت والتي وانتهت عام 2000م 2001م تلتها مباشرة فى عام 2002م-2003م  
فقاعة الإسكان وانتهت عام 2008م. 

بعد أن حلت الفقاعة محل الدورة الاقتصادية من المتوقع ان يشهد العام الحالي
  2009م بعد حالة الركود الشديد التي تمر بالولايات المتحدة والعالم فقاعة 
 اقتصادية من الضخامة بحيث تتجاوز الفقاعات السابقة من حيث القيمة السوقية (
  فقاعة الانترنت 7 تريليونات والإسكان 12 تريليونا) وايجاد فرص وظيفية 
تعوض  ما فقد حتى الآن, علما انه خلال فترة رئاسة بوش الابن (2001م-2009م) 
التي  شهدت فقاعة الاسكان تمت اضافة حوالي 3 ملايين وظيفة وتعد الأسوأ منذ 
ان  بدأت وزارة العمل الامريكية الاحتفاظ بسجل كشف المرتبات في عام 1939م, 
من  جهة ثانية فترة رئاسة بيل كلينتون (1993م-2001م) التي شهدت فقاعة شركات
  الانترنت اضافة حوالي 23 مليون وظيفة وتعد الأفضل من ناحية استحداث فرص  
العمل منذ عام 1939م. 

الفترة الحالية التي يمر بها الاقتصاد الامريكي شبيهة الى حد ما بفترة  
انتهاء فقاعة الانترنت في بداية الألفية وارتفاع معدلات البطالة وبداية  
الركود الاقتصادي عام 2000م-2001م ففي ذلك الوقت (يوليه 2001م) توقع بول  
مككولي McCaulley وهو المدير العام لصندوق بيمكو PIMCO للسندات في مقال  
بعنوان " لنظهر بعض العاطفة" ان يقوم بنك الاحتياط الفيدرالي باستبدال  
فقاعة الانترنت بفقاعة اخرى وتوقع اسعار المساكن ان تكون الفقاعة القادمة  
حيث ان هناك مجالاً لذلك على حد قول مككولي, وبالتالي ازدهار اعمال الانشاء
  وزيادة الانفاق بشكل عام (التمويل وإعادة التمويل) لتعويض الوظائف التي  
فقدت عند انتهاء فقاعة الانترنت, الآن وبعد انتهاء فقاعة الاسكان التي  
توقعها مككولي ومرور اكثر من سنة على الركود الاقتصادي وارتفاع معدلات  
البطالة والتي تجاوزت ما فقد من وظائف بعد نهاية فقاعة الانترنت ويتوقع لها
  المزيد في العام الحالي 2009م على الاقل خلال الفصلين القادمين اصبح  
الاقتصاد الامريكي طبقا لما حدث خلال الثلاثين سنة الماضية على وشك ان يشهد
  ظهور فقاعة اخرى تنتشله (الاقتصاد الأمريكي) من حالة الركود الشديد التي 
 أصابته بعد سلسلة الفقاعات المتتالية. 

وما يرجح حدوث الفقاعة اكثر هو ان كبار المستشارين الاقتصاديين في ادارة  
الرئيس الجديد (براك اوباما) عاصرو فقاعات سابقة بول فولكر رئيس بنك  
الاحتياط الفيدرالي السابق ( 1979م-1987م) عاصر فقاعة الادخار والقروض (S  
& L) في الثمانينيات الميلادية, وزير الخزنة في ادارة الرئيس اوباما  
تيم جيذنير رئيس بنك الاحتياط الفيدرالي بنيويورك عاصر فقاعة الانترنت  
والاسكان , مدير مجلس الاقتصاد الوطني في البيت الابيض لورانس سمر الذي عمل
  مساعدا لوزير الخزنة روبرت روبن (1995م بداية فقاعة الانترنت) قبل تعيينه
  وزيرا للخزنة 1999م-2001م نهاية عهد الرئيس كلينتون عاصر بداية ونهاية  
فقاعة الانترنت في التسعينيات الميلادية لذلك الفقاعات التي مرت بالولايات 
 المتحدة خلال العقود الثلاثة الماضية ليست جديدة على فريق المستشاريين  
الاقتصاديين التابع للبيت الابيض, هذا مما دعا لورانس سمر رئيس فريق  
الاستشاريين الاقتصاديين للبيت الابيض قوله " دون اجراء سياسات جذرية كبيرة
  سنواجه اسوأ بطء اقتصادي منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية لذلك يجب علينا ان  
نتخذ اجراءات هامة للحفاظ على الطلب , الوظائف والدخل". 

لذا يبدو ان اعادة دورة الانتاج والنمو مرة اخرى وإيجاد فرص عمل يمر عبر  
احداث فقاعة اقتصادية, وهذا مايراه ايضا العديد من الاقتصاديين بأنه الحل  
والطريق الوحيد للخروج من حالة الركود الشديد التي تمر بالولايات المتحدة  
والعالم بعد ان اصبح الاقتصاد الامريكي رهينة لفقاعات متتالية على حد قول  
بول كروكمن الحائز على جائزة نوبل للاقتصاد عام 2008م " اذا لم يكن هناك  
فقاعة على وشك الظهور , على الحكومة ان تصنع واحدة", خاصة وان المحفزات  
الاقتصادية مثل التخفيضات الضريبية وزيادة الانفاق التي اعلن عنها والتي  
ترمى الى تنشيط الاقتصاد من حالة الركود اثبتت عدم فعاليتها للاقتصاد  
الامريكي في السابق (نموذج A) مثل السياسات الاقتصادية المتصلة بالعرض  
(الانتاج) المعروفة بريجنوميكس Reaganomics في عهد الرئيس ريجان  
(1980م-1988م) وهي معاكسة لنظرية كينز المرتبطة بتحفيز الطلب (الاستهلاك)  
عن طريق الانفاق الحكومي الهائل واعمال البنية الاساسية لتنشيط الاقتصاد  
والتي طبقت ونجحت في الثلاثينيات الميلادية خلال فترة الكساد الكبير ويعاد 
 تطبيقها الآن, الى خفض الضرائب على ارباح الاسهم في الالفية الجديدة, اضف 
 الى ذلك ان المحفزات الاقتصادية خلال الثلاثين سنة الماضية تزامن معها 
ظهور  فقاعات اقتصادية كما حدث في الثمانينيات الميلادية (الادخار 
والقروض),  التسعينيات الميلادية (شركات الانترنت) والألفية الجديدة 
(الاسكان). 

إذن المسألة لم تعد هل يكون هناك فقاعة اخرى ولكن السؤال هو اين و متى تبدأ
  وما هي هناك بعض الاحتمالات المرشحة ان تصبح الفقاعة القادمة للاقتصاد  
الامريكي ,الخيار الأول والأقرب بدائل الطاقة وقد تطرق الرئيس اوباما في  
مناسبات مختلفة عن اهمية الطاقة البديلة والتي تعرف ايضا "بالتكنولوجيا  
النظيفة" ومن المتوقع ان تتضمن المحفزات الاقتصادية التي اعلن عنها خططا  
لتعزيز البنية التحتية للطاقة البديلة وتحسين كفاءة الطاقة في المبانى  
الحكومية, الى جانب استحداث ما يقرب من نصف مليون وظيفة عن طريق الاستثمار 
 في الطاقة النظيفة خلال السنوات الثلاث القادمة, ويؤيد هذا التوجه ايضا  
العديد من اصحاب رؤوس الأموال الذين يرون ان الطاقة البديلة هي الحدث الضخم
  القادم الذي من شأنه ان يعزز ويدعم الاقتصاد الامريكي ويعود بالمستثمرين 
 لوضع اموالهم مرة اخرى بسوق الأسهم بوصفها (الطاقة البديلة) فرصة لنمو 
كبير  في المستقبل تماما كما حدث مع تقنية المعلومات (شركات الانترنت) في  
التسعينيات الميلادية, ومن المتوقع ان تصل القيمة السوقية للطاقة البديلة  
ما لا يقل عن عشرين تريليوناً ( نموذج B) تقريبا لتزدهر وتكون فقاعة  
اقتصادية, ويتوقع لها (الفقاعة القادمة) ان تستمر من 6 الى 8 سنوات  
(2009م-2017م) طبقا لمعدل الفقاعات السابقة وقد تصل الى عشر سنوات نظرا لأن
  معظم تقنية الطاقة البديلة مازالت في طور التطوير وتحتاج الى وقت ليس  
بالقصير لكي تدخل مجال الانتاج والتسويق على نطاق واسع. 

خيار آخر سندات الخزنة ونسبة حدوثها متدنية والفترة التي ستستغرقها اقل  
نظرا لأنها وليدة ظروف افرزتها الأزمة المالية, فبعد اعلان الحكومة  
الأمريكية بأنها بصدد إنفاق ما يزيد عن الثمانية تريليونات دولار خلال  
الأزمة الحالية, ولكي تحصل على التمويل المالي اللازم تقوم الحكومة  
الامريكية عادة بزيادة وتحصيل الظرائب, الاقتراض او طباعة النقود لكن الآن 
 الدافع في الوقت الحالي هو تحفيز الاقتصاد الذي سيكون من الصعب رفع 
الظرائب  بل على العكس الرئيس باراك اوباما وعد بخفضها على نسبة 95% من 
الشعب  الامريكي, ايضا بيع السندات على العامة غير مجدٍ لأن ذلك سيؤدي الى 
امتصاص  سيولة ضخمة من السوق تحد من الانفاق, اضافة الى ان الدول الاجنبية 
مثل  الصين , اليابان ودول الخليج التي تقوم عادة بشراء السندات الامريكية 
هي  الآن بحاجة لسيولة نقدية لتحفيز اقتصادياتها , اذن الحل الوحيد 
والمتبقي  للحكومة الامريكية لتحفيز اقتصادها هو طبع النقود عن طريق اصدار 
سندات خزنة  جديدة لكن بدلا من بيعها على العامة وعدم رغبة الدول الاجنبية 
شراءها سيتم  بيعها على بنك الاحتياط الفيدرالي الذي بدورة سيزود الحكومة 
الامريكية  بالمال اللازم , تلك الآلية ستحقق هدفا رئيسىاً وهو ان قيمة 
السندات  الحكومية ستظل مرتفعة ( بسبب الطلب المصطنع الذي احدثه بنك 
الاحتياط  الفيدرالي بشراء السندات) في حين سيتزامن ذلك مع استمرار انخفاض 
الدولار  (متوقع) بسبب ضخ السيولة النقدية عن طريق المحفزات لدعم الاقتصاد 
الامريكي  مما يدفع بالمستثمرين للبحث عن مكان آمن لاستثماراتهم كالسندات 
الحكومية. 

اسعار النفط التى تجاوزت العامل النفسي العام الماضي 2008م بكسر حاجز  
المائة دولار العام وبداية مفهوم " نهاية الأسعار الرخيصة للأبد" ايضا  
مرشحة ان تعود مرة اخرى للارتفاع لعدة اسباب اهمها , نضوب وانخفاض الانتاج 
 في عديد من الدول المنتجة , انخفاض قيمة الدولار لمستويات متدنية بسبب  
الانفاق الضخم وخفض اسعار الفائدة الى جانب زيادة الاستهلاك بشكل كبير  
(متوقع) بعد نهاية فترة الركود الاقتصادي مباشرة كلها عوامل ستؤدي الى  
ارتفاع سعر البرميل الى مستويات ربما تتجاوز ما وصلت اليه الاسعار في منتصف
  العام الماضي (14 يونية 2008م) عندما تجاوزت الاسعار حاجز 147 دولاراً  
للبرميل. 

أسعار الذهب مرشحة ايضا ان تعود مرة أخرى وتشكل فقاعة, فالأسعار مازالت  
متدنية مقارنة بالأسعار في الماضي عندما وصلت الى حوالي 700 دولار في  
السبعينات الميلادية حاليا بعد إضافة عامل التضخم للأسعار الحالية سعر  
الأوقية يجب أن لا يقل عن 1700 دولار لذلك أسعار الذهب يمكن أن تشهد  
ارتفاعا كبيرا وذلك بسبب الانفاق الضخم للحكومة الامريكية عن طريق المحفزات
  الاقتصادية لتنشيط الاقتصاد التى اعلنت عنها الى جانب استمرار خفض اسعار 
 الفائدة الى صفر تقريبا سيؤدي حتما الى انخفاض قيمة الدولار وبالتالي  
ارتفاع اسعار الذهب. 

الاقتصاديات الناشئة، البرازيل, روسيا, الهند والصين المعروفة BRIC مرشحة  
(جغرافيا) ان تكون نقطة انطلاق الفقاعة القادمة نظرا للنمو المتواصل الذي  
حققته تلك الدول خلال العشر سنوات الماضية, اضافة الى ان العديد من  
الاقتصاديين يرون بأنه لايزال هناك مجال اكبر لنمو تلك الاقتصاديات  
(الناشئة) مستقبلا,ايضا قطاع الرعاية الصحية مثل تقنية PACS, RIS و HIS  
والتكنولوجيا الطبية بشكل عام من المرجح ان تشهدا مرحلة ازدهار خلال  
السنوات القليلة القادمة.

----------

